# Attending AFI



## loeelp (Nov 30, 2007)

I was in a headlock of uncertainty and indecision during my college app process in senior year, and was still in a state of disarray when I selected a school. I'm currently at one of the larger universities for film and I've been severely disappointed with all facets of the program and the idea of film school itself. I'm transferring to a university back in my hometown where I'll be doing the commuter college student. While the current school I'm at is fairly prestigious and revered, the school I'll be transferring to for the next semester is much lower in quality and name. I've been disillusioned with academics in general and have decided to delay filmmaking until graduate school.



What are some tips and recommendations for a current freshman undergrad hopeful to attend the AFI Conservatory in four years?

Is AFI one of the few schools that accept those with undergrad film degrees?

How much weight is put on academics and GPA?

Are there certain undergrad schools that feed students into AFI?

If you got into AFI, can you provide any guidance or secrets of getting in?


----------



## loeelp (Dec 7, 2007)

anyone? anyone?


----------



## Crackery (Dec 7, 2007)

If you are just starting undergrad, then in four years you might find that you actually want to do something else with your life.  At this point, you should be spending your summers interning in the industry and learning what you can about the movie business and about where you see yourself within it.  

What you need to get in  depends on what you want to do in film school; cinematographers and screenwriters need to have very different skill sets.  You only really need a reel if you're applying for directing, cinematography, or editing.  Other disciplines require different things, check out the application.

The only secret to getting in is to be good at what you do and to demonstrate commitment and passion for it.  This is true of any of the better film programs.


----------



## BrunoDP (Jan 16, 2008)

One advice: If you get called for an interview (you made it to top 50 from around the world), do not be smart ass like I was. Don't act like a big shot, watch what you say, and be a geek... That's what they want. I wasn't, so I ended up at Chapman. And, I love it!

Peace!


----------



## Jayimess (Jan 18, 2008)

Ask yourself "Why AFI?" or whatever school you are considering, and base your actions on those answers.


And don't mention any movie in that interview that you are not perfectly primed to not only instantly recall any scene on demand, but to offer a critical analysis of that scene as well.

I flubbed that one good.

Still got in, but just barely, and I rued that day for months.


----------

